# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Tren acetate first an last cycle side effect need help

## Rook15

Help! New an scared!
I'm a 20 yr old female who is inexperienced 
I took 1/2 CC of tren acetate twice a week for four weeks. I started to notice a change in my voice. I immediately discontinued use an have been off for about 4 weeks now. I'm also a singer so this is sorta traumatizing for me 
My voice has deepened, cuts out as if I'm hoarse. Friends an family have noticed an asked what's wrong with my voice... 
Is there any chance my voice will return to normal... Please spare me rude comments I'm desperate an don't know what else to do. 
This is my last time using. 1/2 cc for half a cycle too much? Did that cause a permanent change?It's 1000mg/5mL

I did 1/2cc Monday an Thursday for three weeks an then only Tuesday on the forth week. 
I guess being young an naive I listened to whom sold me this an they said it's a good an quick cutter. I was told that with the small dosage I woulnt get any side effects. On the forth week is when I could tell my voice changed an that my 'area' was swollen...
I'm just concerned bc the half life is suppose to be short. I don't know how Long I should wait it out until my voice an 'area' go back to normal... 
How would I approach my dr about this ?

----------


## lovbyts

Hopefully you got the help you were looking for in your other post.

http://forums.steroid.com/new-female...ml#post7030910

----------


## swolehead

what other side effects did you expirience besides your voice

----------


## Juced_porkchop

you should have some a simple research search like "steroids for females"

in most cases changes are for good... 
if you ever do this again stick to anavar at low doses IMO.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Bas decision taking tren at that dose, i know woman that take 7.5mg every other day but looks like you did 100mg twice a week...i am sorry that someone has misled you this much, what a shame for making a dollar or two...

Usually the changes are permanent, because you realized this and discontinued quick maybe , just maybe there is hope for you...good luck...

----------


## bigdil511

I'm sorry this happened to you I'm wishing you all the best. In all honesty never listen to a drug dealer all they care about is money not your health.

----------


## ambernightly

Sorry OP.... Tren will definitely change vocal chords. It's 5x as potent as regular testosterone and you were running ~250mg/week for a solid month. Those changes won't reverse. You will need to do voice therapy to regain your tone/resonance. This is the same type of vocal training that transwomen have to do. Good luck and stop taking tren or test.... stick to Var or Primo or just stop taking AAS entirely.

----------

